# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  كم بلغ مهر بنت النبي فاطمة الزهراء، وكم يبلغ في وقتنا بالريال السعودي؟

## سلمان أبو زيد

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
سُئلَ فَضِيلَةُ الشَّيْخِ د.الشَّرِيْف حَاتِمِ بنِ عَارِفٍ العَونِيّ :

أريد أن أعرف كم بلغ مهر بنت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فاطمة الزهراء، وكم يبلغ في وقتنا بالريال السعودي؟ 

فَأَجَابَ ـ  سَلَّمَهُ اللَّـهُ تَعَالَى ـ :



الحمد لله الذي وسع الخلق برحمته، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وأزواجه وذرّيته.
أما بعد: فجوابا على السؤال أقول (وبالله التوفيق) :

لقد صحّ أن عليًّا بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه قد أمهر فاطمة الزهراء رضي الله عنها دِرْعًا له ثقيلة، أي إنه أمهرها قيمةَ هذه الدرع.

فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما، قال: لما تزوّجَ عليٌّ فاطمة قال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أعطها شيئًا"، قال: ما عندي، قال: «أين درعك الـحُـطَـمِيّة؟  ». أخرجه أبو داود (رقم2118)، والنسائي (رقم 3375،3376)، وابن حبان في صحيحه (رقم 6945)، والضياء في المختارة (2/231). ومعنى الحطمية: أي الثقيلة التي تحطم السيوف وتكسرها.

وجاءت في روايات يصحح بعضها بعضًا أن قيمة تلك الدرع لما بيعت ثمانون وأربعمائة درهم، أو أربعمائة درهم.

فقد صحَّ عن التابعي الثقة عِلْباء بن أحمر: أن قيمة الدرع الذي أصدقَ عليٌّ رضي الله عنه فاطمةَ رضي الله عنها بلغ أربعمائةٍ وثمانين، وأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال له: "اجعل ثُلُثيه في الطيب، وثلثًا في المتاع". 
أخرجه ابن سعد في الطبقات (10/20،22)، وأبو يعلى في مسنده (رقم 353)، والضياء مصحِّحًا له بإخراجه في المختارة (2/307 رقم 684).
 وفي سماع عِلباء من علي بحثٌ، فقد أثبته ابن ماكولا، وهو ظاهر صنيع الضياء، وخالفهما من فرّق بين علباء بن أحمر وعلباء المصرِّح بالسماع من علي رضي الله عنه،
 والصواب أنهما واحد، والأرجح أنه لم يسمع عليًّا رضي الله عنه. فانظر: المؤتلف والمختلف للدارقطني (3/1681-1682)، والإكمال لابن ماكولا (6/266-267)، والموضح لأوهام الجمع والتفريق –مع تعليق المعلمي عليه– (1/211-212). 

وروى إمام السيرة ابن إسحاق، عن عبد الله بن أبي نجيح، عن مجاهد، عن علي بن أبي طالب: قصةَ زواجه بفاطمة رضي الله عنها، وأن ثمن الدرع كان أربعمائة درهم (وجاء في رواية أنها أربعةُ دراهم، والظاهر أنها تصحيف قديم). 

أخرجه ابن إسحاق في السيرة (230)، وأبو يعلى (رقم 503)، والدولابي في الذرية الطاهرة -بغير موطن الشاهد- والبيهقي في السنن (7/234)، والدلائل (3/160)، والضياء في المختارة (2/339). وقد صرّح ابن إسحاق بالسماع،كما في سيرته، وعند الدولابي والبيهقي. لكن مجاهدًا لم يسمع من علي رضي الله عنه.

وأخرج الطبراني بإسناد حسن إلى عبد العزيز بن أبي رواد (وهو من كبار أتباع التابعين): أن درع علي رضي الله عنه قُوِّمت بأربعمائة وثمانين درهما. (المعجم الأوسط للطبراني: رقم 2870). 

وهذه الروايات يقوي بعضها بعضًا.

ويؤيد هذا ما صحّ من خطبة عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه، أنه قال: "ألا لا تُغالوا بصُدُقِ النساء؛ فإنها لو كانت مكرمةً في الدنيا أو تقوى عند الله كان أولاكم بها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وما أصدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم امرأةً من نسائه، ولا أُصدقت امرأةٌ من بناته أكثر من ثنتي عشرة أوقية". 

أخرجه أبو داود (رقم 2099)، والترمذي وصحّحه (رقم 1114م)، والنسائي (رقم 3349)، وابن ماجه(رقم1887)، وابن حبان (رقم 4620)، والحاكم وصححه (2/175-176)، والضياء في المختارة (1/411-415)، وانظر: التاريخ الأوسط للبخاري (4/51-52)، والعلل للدارقطني (2/232-240 رقم 241). 

والأوقية: أربعون درهمًا، فتكون الاثنتا عشرة أوقية أربعمائة وثمانين درهما. 

ولذلك استحب الإمام أحمد أن يكون المهر أربعمائة درهم للواجد له والمتيسِّر عليه، وهو ترجيح شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية. 
والدرهم (975.2) جرامًا من الفضة، أي نحو ثلاثة جرامات. وقيمة الجرام في هذه الأيام نحو (1.5) ريال سعودي. فتكون الأربعمائة والثمانون درهما تساوي هذه الأيام نحوا (2160) ريالاً سعودياً تقريبا.

والله أعلم.

والحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده، وعلى من اقتفى أثره واتقى حدَّه.

----------


## أشجعي

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## لجين الندى

أحسن الله اليك .. ونفع بك .. وزادك علما ..

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

غرام الفضة اليوم ب 0.71 أورو إذن يكون المهر حوالي  692 أورو ، بالدينار الجزائري : 69436   دينار و  بالريال : 3536 ريال.

----------


## القمة

لو كان أخذ الأكثر والمغالاة في المهور شرفا ؛ لكان المصطفى عليه الصلاة والسلام أولى الناس بهذا

----------

